# Do you think this would work?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know if it will work or not but it might. Its a dog harness from this place http://www.k9carting.com/harness.html. Its really cheap and I thought it would be nice if it worked cause then I wouldn't have to pay an arm and a leg for another harness from hogger. I know they have two different ones but I dont know which would be best if either.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't see why it wouldn't work...I don't have cart goats but it appears to me that the concept is the same with the harness.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

It depends what you are wanting to pull. It would only be alright for a sled (maybe) or logs or something else with-out wheels. you would have problems with a cart running into the back of them even with a 4-wheeler (it doesn't have breeching) and you should definitely not pull a 2-wheeler as that could cause back injury.... 

you could probably get the top one and do a few simple alterations and add some padding and have it work for a four wheeler but I will repeat (because I feel really strongly about it) that you should NOT pull a two wheeled cart with it.

hope that helps 

Miranda


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I got the bottom one for training my coatgoat and it was waste of $. I could not make the darn thing fit. Dogs apparently having much longer torsos and much broader chests. I ended up buying another one, a ground driving harness from Hoeggers. Now that one can adjust down or up for a nice fit. However, it's only for training.

For carting, I got one of the padded cartgoat harnesses from Hoegger. It's called the deluxe, I think.

K-9 carting is where I got my cart from. While they say their harnesses are for dogs and goats, I think they are better suited for dogs and not at all for goats. Guess, though, it might depend on breed. My cartgoat is a Nubian. Both harnesses by K-9 Carting lack the padding needed for pulling something heavy like a cart with a load. The cart, OTOH, is just awesome! 

Deb Mc


----------

